# Norfolk Island Pine



## Alan Karoffa (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw several norfolk island pines while vacationing in Florida. I very much liked the appearance of this tree. I was wondering if this tree would be able to grow in Kentucky? Would the winters kill it? Would I need to take special precautions to keep it alive in our soil? Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Grateful11 (Jul 4, 2011)

When I think Norfolk Island Pine I think about those little things people buy at Christmas and put in their house.I never realized they got big enough for outdoor landscaping but I Googled it and found some photos of some large ones. I've never heard of anyone getting one to live outside in NC.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 5, 2011)

The first European known to have sighted Norfolk Island, and thus the Norfolk Island pine, Captain James Cook, in 1774, on his second voyage to the South Pacific on HMS Resolution. Cook landed on Norfolk Island, and reported on the presence of large quantities of tall, straight trees which appeared to be suitable for use as masts and yards for sailing ships. However, when the island was occupied in 1788 by transported convicts from Britain, it was found that Norfolk Island Pine was not resilient enough for these uses and the industry was abandoned. 

These trees are great sadly I don't think they will prosper in your part of US if your in an area that gets any snow or long length of frost. 

CBoM - Norfolk Island Climate

Norfolk Island Pine Production Guide


----------

